# Ideas for T-shirt Contests for New Clothing Brands



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!

It's Printsome again!

We bet some of you might already have a clothing brand or are planning to launch a new one. In any case, specially at the beginning, doing a good promotion is essential to get noticed.

So, *if you are trying to promote your t-shirt brand? Do not forget to consider contests and giveaways!*

There are loads of t-shirt contests out there. We recommend you *5 contests* already run or currently running and *5 ideas* for contests of your own.

Find out more here! --> *http://printso.me/ContestCloth*










Hope this is useful to you!


----------

